# Mechanicum



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm only three quarters of the way done the book, but holy fudgicles do i love it. i always loved the mechanicum with their cyborganic goodness and lousy record keeping but this gives so much insite into the world of mars along with the titan legions. this is a damn good book in my opinion one of the best. Thoughts??


----------



## Salvor (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed I also found it a great read, I thought the greater insight into the working of Mars and about the advances of technology and how governed it was by superstition, in part brought about by the emperor.
But all in all a really good read, I was gutted when I first heard as it wasn't much to do with marines but really changed mind.
Just makes me want too start a Tech army, oh well.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

It started very dry for me, but it left me praising the Omnissiah at the end.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

enjoyed it thought it was a return to form for the series


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Ends fantastically, but a fairly weak opening. A decent addition to the series but far from the best. Fulgrim remains my favourite.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah it was good, but i'll stick to Horus Rising


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's the first (AND ONLY) one I've actually finished in the series.
I've been playing this game since (its) inception. I don't need to know more about how the heresy happened (mucho (and indeed, _macho_) hubris was involved - on both sides, and neither could relent - or how it ended. I know 'enough' about my beloved mind wiped crusader psychopaths to keep me going.

The other factions, though, I could stand to hear a little more about.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree it was really dry. The characters where kind of lame. I did however like some of the characters of the knight orders and the titans. that robot protecting that one chick was also really cool. I almost couldn't finish reading it. But I however did. I even recorded the page that finally got me back into reading it. 328. i was like finally! something interesting!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Big tracked toy!*

Whenever that enemy machine turned up to blast a few things or chase down our heroes... I just had a vision of a large childrens toy on tracks, yellow in colour with a big smiley face.

.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

i hated the start and loved the end ecspecially the battle for magma city


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep definately started out a little rough, but a fine read none the less!


----------

